# The Ideal Device for Beginners



## volcom27101982 (3/6/20)

According to the write up but simplified and paraphrased:
(You can read the full articles at the links below)

This is about my vaping journey so far and all the research I did.
(Disclaimer: Im by no means an expert yet. It is merely a guide based on my experience up to this point aided by the articles I found to better inform me before I made the leap to vaping)

Firstly, invest in a variable wattage box mod + atomizer or (preferably) an AIO (All in One) pod mod with adjustable airflow control.
This will allow your lungs to comfortably acclimatise to vaping because you can play with the settings that suit you. There will be coughing in the beginning. Its normal. Dont be put off. You CAN do it.

An AIO is also less "hassle" and all youll need to do is change the coils to maintain its performance. In the long run its also the most financially economical.

Coil resistance is another way to control the output.
You can buy a range of different coils with different resistances.
Most atomizers will give you a recommended wattage range over which the coil can be used.
I started on a 12w and 0.6ohm (MTL + DTL) coil setting.

A mod set at 50W will vaporize more e-liquid than a mod at 30W.
When you increase the output, you are telling your mod to draw a higher voltage from the battery.
This plus your usage time will determine your battery life.
If you've read a lot of reviews about the device with the longest battery life they're just a guideline. Its different for everyone. Youll see why in the next paragraph.
A battery up to 1500mAh will more than suffice for now.

Direct to lung (DTL) vs Mouth to Lung (MTL)

This is why your wattage + adjustable airflow + coil resistance is important.

You don't know yet which method is best for you so choose a device that gives you both options.

Generally coils with:
A resistance lower than 1ohm + increased airflow = DTL
Higher than 1ohm + reduced airflow = MTL.

MTL will save on battery and coil life as well liquid.
DTL is like sucking on a straw and produces more flavour and vapor.

Remember e-liquids taste different at different wattages.
If it tastes burnt and your coils dont last long your wattage is too high.
The ‘best’ operating wattage will be printed on the coil box or on the coil itself.

Regarding liquids and nicotine Ill post my thoughts/advice in another thread.

If you want a specific device I can only recommend mine at this point.

Check out @StompieZA 's review
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/geekvape-aegis-boost-pod-mod-review-rba-pod-update.t63666/#post-816368

There are many devices out there that satisfy these criteria. My experience with the @geekvape Aegis Boost has been a lifesaver. Any AIO however is the best of both worlds. Its the combination of the mod and pod device which is relatively new to the vaping world.

Vaping will liberate you. Give it a chance. And if youve heard those horror stories about devices blowing up...vaping has come a long way since those early days. It is much safer.

Nowadays they are designed with safety features like over temperature protection.

I happily (and believe it or not willingly) quit smoking the second I produced my first velvety luscious cloud.

However if you do need that nudge watch these two videos:




And this 2nd review will also explain many of the beginner basics:

https://www.ecigclick.co.uk/geekvape-aegis-boost-review/

PS. Ive found that the most affordable and reliable vendor out there at the moment is:

https://www.vapeking.co.za/

----------------------------------------
https://vaping.com/blog/guides/no-science-guide-whats-the-ideal-wattage-for-vaping/
https://support.jacvapour.com/suppo...at-s-the-difference-between-mtl-and-dl-coils-

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Silo (4/6/20)

For me, it was literally cheapest dripper, 6mg nic. And I quit smoking there and then. Flavor was important then, and it is important to me now. I am going a bit nuts without nic, but the flavors do help. 

So my Journey started like this. After a bit of research, and having an ex-smoker vaper help, I decided on a path. Ironically I walked into Vapeking, got a Rincoe Manto, got it set up, all good since. However I knew that there were dangers to batteries even before vaping. Have kept my coils in safe limits.

Now getting myself a Rincoe Mechman 80w, it is literally my first personal regulated. Unregulated mods aren't really for beginners, but that is the way I chose. Funny that this mod is cheaper than my first, and that I am still kind of excited, as cheap as it is!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (4/6/20)

[QUOTE="volcom27101982,
According to the write up but simplified and paraphrased:
(You can read the full articles at the links below)

This is about my vaping journey so far and all the research I did.
(Disclaimer: Im by no means an expert yet. It is merely a guide based on my experience up to this point aided by the articles I found to better inform me before I made the leap to vaping)

Firstly, invest in a variable wattage box mod + atomizer or (preferably) an AIO (All in One) pod mod with adjustable airflow control.
This will allow your lungs to comfortably acclimatise to vaping because you can play with the settings that suit you. There will be coughing in the beginning. Its normal. Dont be put off just yet. You CAN do it.

An AIO is also less "hassle" and all youll need to do is change the coils to maintain its performance. In the long run its also the most financially economical. Not really. Rebuildable coils is much cheaper and mods with build in batteries like most AIO, get thrown away when battery is kaput.

Coil resistance is another way to control the output.
You can buy a range of different coils with different resistances.
Most atomizers will give you a recommended wattage range over which the coil can be used.
I started on a 12w and 0.6ohm (MTL + DTL) coil setting. 12w on 0.6ohm is a bit low, you not going to get much flavor

A mod set at 50W will vaporize more e-liquid than a mod at 30W.
When you increase the output, you are telling your mod to draw a higher voltage from the battery.
This plus your usage time will determine your battery life.
If you've read a lot of reviews about the device with the longest battery life they're just a guideline. Its different for everyone. Youll see why in the next paragraph.
A battery up to 1500mAh will more than suffice for now. Not really, a heavy smoker will vape a lot and then 1500mah will be done in 3 hours

Direct to lung (DTL) vs Mouth to Lung (MTL)

This is why your wattage + adjustable airflow + coil resistance is important.

You don't know yet which method is best for you so choose a device that gives you both options.

Generally coils with:
A resistance lower than 1ohm + increased airflow = DTL
Higher than 1ohm + reduced airflow = MTL.
Actually mtl is great at about 0.7-0.8ohm

MTL will save on battery and coil life as well liquid.
DTL is like sucking on a straw and produces more flavour and vapor. HUH? DTL is more like sucking on a 50mm hosepipe

Remember e-liquids taste different at different wattages.
If it tastes burnt and your coils dont last long your wattage is too high.
The ‘best’ operating wattage will be printed on the coil box or on the coil itself.

Regarding liquids and nicotine Ill post my thoughts/advice in another thread.

If you want a specific device I can only recommend mine at this point.

Check out @StompieZA 's review
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/geekvape-aegis-boost-pod-mod-review-rba-pod-update.t63666/#post-816368

There are many devices out there that satisfy these criteria. My experience with the @geekvape Aegis Boost has been a lifesaver. Any AIO however is the best of both worlds. Its the combination of the mod and pod device which is relatively new to the vaping world.

Vaping will liberate you. Give it a chance. And if youve heard those horror stories about devices blowing up...vaping has come a long way since those early days. It is much safer.

Nowadays they are designed with safety features like over temperature protection. Never heard of over temperature protection. Vaping has always been relatively safe. You got mechs in the old days and you still get mechs now and you still get people blowing themselves up because they don't know what they doing

I happily (and believe it or not willingly) quit smoking the second I produced my first velvety luscious cloud.


PS. Ive found that the most affordable and reliable vendor out there at the moment is:

https://www.vapeking.co.za/ ?????????????? They not bad but there is plenty others that you can maybe get better prices and great service, Sirvape, The Vape den, Vapehyper, Bossvape, to name a few.

----------------------------------------

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## volcom27101982 (4/6/20)

Thanks for the edits  A lot this will help when I upgrade. 
Not really. Rebuildable coils is much cheaper and mods with build in batteries like most AIO, get thrown away when battery is kaput.
Vaping has always been relatively safe. You got mechs in the old days and you still get mechs now and you still get people blowing themselves up because they don't know what they doing
?????????????? They not bad but there is plenty others that you can maybe get better prices and great service, Sirvape, The Vape den, Vapehyper, Bossvape, to name a few.


----------



## CashKat88 (4/6/20)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> [QUOTE="volcom27101982,
> According to the write up but simplified and paraphrased:
> (You can read the full articles at the links below)
> 
> ...


@Jean claude Vaaldamme, you wouldn't perhaps be a teacher are you, This reminds me of being back in school and the teacher would get that red pen out and proceed to scribble all over my work, returning it to me looking like a crime scene in which I was the victim

Reactions: Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## volcom27101982 (4/6/20)

Silo said:


> For me, it was literally cheapest dripper, 6mg nic. And I quit smoking there and then. Flavor was important then, and it is important to me now. I am going a bit nuts without nic, but the flavors do help.
> 
> So my Journey started like this. After a bit of research, and having an ex-smoker vaper help, I decided on a path. Ironically I walked into Vapeking, got a Rincoe Manto, got it set up, all good since. However I knew that there were dangers to batteries even before vaping. Have kept my coils in safe limits.
> 
> Now getting myself a Rincoe Mechman 80w, it is literally my first personal regulated. Unregulated mods aren't really for beginners, but that is the way I chose. Funny that this mod is cheaper than my first, and that I am still kind of excited, as cheap as it is!


Awesome. The Mechman looks pretty cool. Ill google it more.  

@Timwis wrote a review tho. What do you think about yours? 
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/rincoe-mechman-80w-tc-kit-with-mesh-tank.t59379/

Ps. What was it like starting with a mod? Did you adjust quickly?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CashKat88 (4/6/20)

volcom27101982 said:


> Awesome. The Mechman looks pretty cool. Ill google it more.
> 
> @Timwis wrote a review tho. What do you think about yours?
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/rincoe-mechman-80w-tc-kit-with-mesh-tank.t59379/
> ...



I think most of us started with a mod before the whole pod system craze hit vaping, if you want proper control over your vaping experience then a mod with a RDA or RTA is truly the way to go, a pod is really a great way of quiting the stinkies though because of it's "1 size fits all" approach, works well and is the closest experience to a cigarette, if you really want to tailor it to your exact specification then rebuilding is the way... I would suggest a mod that has more power than you looking for, that way when you want to upgrade to a new atty or try out something more powerful you don't have to buy an entirely new setup, something small but powerful like a Squid industries double Barrel(pretty heavy though), vaporesso Gen or the uwell evdilo

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CJB85 (4/6/20)

CashKat88 said:


> I think most of us started with a mod before the whole pod system craze hit vaping, if you want proper control over your vaping experience then a mod with a RDA or RTA is truly the way to go, a pod is really a great way of quiting the stinkies though because of it's "1 size fits all" approach, works well and is the closest experience to a cigarette, if you really want to tailor it to your exact specification then rebuilding is the way... I would suggest a mod that has more power than you looking for, that way when you want to upgrade to a new atty or try out something more powerful you don't have to buy an entirely new setup, something small but powerful like a Squid industries double Barrel(pretty heavy though), vaporesso Gen or the uwell evdilo


I think even the Aegis Max will be a good option (or the Jackaroo) for @volcom27101982 as I am sure the mod will see the beach rather often. I do however agree with everything around going the RTA route. A pod can be a great transition from the stinkies and then serve as a backup device. What I would avoid completely is getting two pod-based devices, that is just creating redundancy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (4/6/20)

CashKat88 said:


> @Jean claude Vaaldamme, you wouldn't perhaps be a teacher are you, This reminds me of being back in school and the teacher would get that red pen out and proceed to scribble all over my work, returning it to me looking like a crime scene in which I was the victim


You should put me on ignore like most people, then you see/read nothing

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## CJB85 (4/6/20)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> You should put me on ignore like most people, then you see/read nothing


I think @CashKat88 may have been joking?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (4/6/20)

volcom27101982 said:


> Thanks for the edits  A lot this will help when I upgrade.


Rather for your next Thesis

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (4/6/20)

CJB85 said:


> I think @CashKat88 may have been joking?


#metoo


----------



## CJB85 (4/6/20)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> #metoo


All good!
I just mentioned it because I have seen people all over social media losing the ability to pinch the salt that they need to take posts with. This lockdown has done some serious damage to tolerance levels everywhere.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CashKat88 (4/6/20)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> You should put me on ignore like most people, then you see/read nothing


Haha @Jean claude Vaaldamme no that's not not necessary mate, I was just pulling your leg, it really did look like the grading of a college exam to me, my bad

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Grand Guru (4/6/20)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> You should put me on ignore like most people, then you see/read nothing


I tried that but it doesn’t seem to work  I’m still seeing your posts

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (4/6/20)

Grand Guru said:


> I tried that but it doesn’t seem to work  I’m still seeing your posts


Dont worry, I see Die Generaal also still sees them

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Timwis (4/6/20)

CJB85 said:


> I think even the Aegis Max will be a good option (or the Jackaroo) for @volcom27101982 as I am sure the mod will see the beach rather often. I do however agree with everything around going the RTA route. A pod can be a great transition from the stinkies and then serve as a backup device. What I would avoid completely is getting two pod-based devices, that is just creating redundancy.


I think the 510 adaptors for pod mods opens things up for beginners they can start with a pod mod, one that has a rebuildable option which gets them use to rebuilding and then also be used as a standard mod when advancing to first RTA for example, now we are even getting dual 18650 battery pod mods. Been using the Nugget GT and once the adaptor is fitted it makes a great dual battery mod on it's own merits.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silo (4/6/20)

volcom27101982 said:


> Awesome. The Mechman looks pretty cool. Ill google it more.
> 
> @Timwis wrote a review tho. What do you think about yours?
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/rincoe-mechman-80w-tc-kit-with-mesh-tank.t59379/
> ...



I don't have the kit, and can't comment on the Atty it comes with. 

This little mod is great, it literally packs more punch than the Recurve Squonk Mod with 18650 batteries. It works well, I will let you know if there are any complaints.

I have always fiddled with things, it wasn't an adjustment, more an adventure.


----------

